# Smoky pork/bacon meatloaf honey BBQ and cheese monster



## chears500 (Nov 28, 2015)

1st attempt after finding the awesome recipes on here and I can never look back now...













image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015






Ground country pork ribs and bacon













image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015






Mixed with beefy Lipton onion, catchup, egg and breadcrumbs 













image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015






Honey BBQ 













image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015






Fresh garlic and herb dough and mozerella 













image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015






Best thing I've ever made, hands down. Stole the show for Thanksgiving dinner













image.jpeg



__ chears500
__ Nov 28, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 29, 2015)

C500, Great looking fattie !!!!!!!!


----------



## b-one (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## disco (Nov 29, 2015)

Superb. Salute on a great fatty.

Point

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 1, 2015)

Excellent looking Fatty! POINTS!!!!


----------



## team ramrod (Dec 7, 2015)

What a fatty!


----------

